# Swine flu timing



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi Hazel, 

I have read your post from a few days ago about the swine flu jab being safe from the end of the first trimester. I am booked to get mine on weds when I will be 11+2, is this a safe timescale in your opinion?

Various Drs I have seen on the news say it is safe any time in pregnancy, as did the nurse at my GP surgery. But lots of posters on FF seem to be saying from 2nd Tri only. 

Also do you know if the standard vaccine is against both seasonal flu *and* swine flu, or are they separate jabs? 

Thanks for your help
Marie xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am only quoting what the license for the vaccine has said. This is what they are all saying for all brands....

''The limited data from vaccinations in pregnant women do not indicate  that adverse foetal and maternal outcomes were attributable to the  vaccine. The use of this vaccine may be considered from the second  trimester of pregnancy. For pregnant women with medical conditions that  increase their risk of complications from influenza, administration of  the vaccine is recommended, irrespective of their stage of pregnancy''.

Beacause they have had time to produce prefilled syringes this year there are no mercurial preservatives in the products this year, because they are not multi dose vials, they are individual doses. This was one of the worries last year.

They have also decided that H1N1 is a seasonal flu this year and it is one of the 3 strains in the one vaccine. Not a separate jab.

H1 N1 is back. I have seen confirmed cases today in ICU. The virus is circulating. 

I think that if anything does go wrong with pregnancies then women would blame the vaccine - when of course we know there is a high risk of miscarriage in the first trimester anyway. As it says in high risk groups - like women with asthma etc you should have it regardless of the stage.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Thanks so much for the information, it is really helpful to have all the facts. 
Marie x


----------

